# 3-D youth shooting league



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heres for all the AT youth 3-D shooters: Ok so I got together with Chase Baker and I asked him If we could do a 3-D league for the youth and he said he'd help me get it together if I could get 15people to do it. No limit on spots. So just put your name like this:

1)PA3-DArcher4
2) _YOUR NAME_

The official rules and dates will be announced once we get at least 15 people. 

THANKS!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999

but i dont understand how we are gonna do it like how do we score and when do we shoot i can shoot a 3D course anytime behind my house but i still dont understand.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> 1)PA3-DArcher4
> 2)ChaseBaker
> 3)Hoytarchery999
> 
> but i dont understand how we are gonna do it like how do we score and when do we shoot i can shoot a 3D course anytime behind my house but i still dont understand.


I got some ideas man..just wait!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in probably.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

im in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

heres the first 5: 
1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> 1)PA3-DArcher4
> 2)ChaseBaker
> 3)Hoytarchery999
> 
> but i dont understand how we are gonna do it like how do we score and when do we shoot i can shoot a 3D course anytime behind my house but i still dont understand.


wait till the rules are announced


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres the first 5: 
1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12


im in


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

*im in to chase wait till end of jan to start though.*

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

It'll start ed of Jan or start of Feb, probalbly. Turning out to be a tough compotition. It will probalbly be like you'll post your score after you shoot it. We might have to have different divisions. Like 20 targets, and 30 targets.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am in if it is in January or February.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer

Im in. But just so you guys know in canada we play by different rules than you americans.

we have no 12 or 14 ring.

we get 5 for a hit, 8 for a lung shot and 10 for heart.

our typical courses are scored out of 400. there are 40 targets.

If you can't find a way to include me simply because i score differnt, that is ok.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9) bowhunter502


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> 1)PA3-DArcher4
> 2)ChaseBaker
> 3)Hoytarchery999
> 4)Rory/MO
> ...


Hey I live in Canada too- the rings are the same on all 3d targets, just the scoring is different. You can just change the way you score. And it's not 10 for heart- they usually put the 10 and x rings right above the heart or touching the top. It doesn't matter how many targets there are, the score is always out of 10 times the amount of targets. Like if you had 15 targets it would be out of 150, atleast in Canada.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

So in Canada if there are 3 rings you get:

5 for a hit
8 for the outer ring
10 for the middle ring
10 for an x (inner ring)

So is it like this in the States?

5 for a hit
8 outer
10 middle
12 x


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
but yet another Canadian, so ya. And its kinda -30 degrees here, so I assume some indoor 3-d is allowed?lol


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

master hunter said:


> 1)PA3-DArcher4
> 2)ChaseBaker
> 3)Hoytarchery999
> 4)Rory/MO
> ...


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

who else wants in on this?!?!?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

this is enough people theres no reason that you need 15 people too do this


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> this is enough people theres no reason that you need 15 people too do this


i want more than that the more people the better the competition and more fun it will be


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Chase said we'll give it s'more time


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

we will do teams.. when we have 15 people we will make 3man teams!

I'll throw all your numbers in a hat and draw out the teams.. then whoever else wants to join can and we'll have an extra team.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im in on this.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster


----------



## Hoytarchery9999 (Dec 22, 2008)

good the more the better


----------



## freemikevick777 (Dec 22, 2008)

hoytarchery told me he is temorarily banned but he is still in the contest


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Darcher please pm me wen the date of this thing is going to start. im on vacation in germany rite now so i dont have my bow i will be bak home on Jan 9th.


----------



## Hoyt2dude (Dec 22, 2008)

i hope your having fun in Germany sounds fun


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Just so everybody knows, for those of us in the Manitoba area, we only have 1 3D shoot all of January, and none in February untill our nationals. (as of right now) so, if we could make a scoring system where we could use the same score twice, or submit 1 score every 2 months or something along those lines, it would be much appriciated.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

We need 2 more...


----------



## oldglory42 (Dec 10, 2007)

*comp*

im in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Still need one more!!!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in! What are the rules?


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster

im in


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

First 3D of the season on sunday! leaving for it saturday night! can't wait!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

any ideas of when this would start and what are the rules.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

4 more to make 20 would be nice!!! 
and ttt


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'll get in on this, but how are we going to do this?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys, I don't know if I'm in for sure. I'd need to see the rules first.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

^^^^ I'm with this guy^^^^^^ but I think I'm in for the most part


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999
4)Rory/MO
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter 
17)thrill seeker
18)gobbler crazy

and btw we will probably have teams and then you post your scores...or something like that


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
*3)Hoytarchery999----- Banned*
*4)Rory/MO----- Said he's not sure*
5)Elite13
*6) archerykid12----- Banned*
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter 
*17)thrill seeker---- Said he's not sure.*
18)gobbler crazy



I figured i'd clear that up for ya PA3-DArcher4:shade:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't think I'll be able to do it anymore. Too much baseball. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
*3)Hoytarchery999---- Banned*
*4)Rory/MO------ Not participating*
5)Elite13
*6) archerykid12------ Banned*
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter 
*17)thrill seeker---- Said he's not sure*
18)gobbler crazy


Okay, because I'm bored..... Here is the updated version of your list.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I don't think I'll be able to do it anymore. Too much baseball. Sorry for the confusion.


Thats fine.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks Kaibab-hunteru74! I guess we have 15 then. Hey Kaibab-hunter74, do you want to do this?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

When will this take place? because right now, I've got basketball practice, and by the time I get home, its almost dark. Thanks in advance


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thanks Kaibab-hunteru74! I guess we have 15 then. Hey Kaibab-hunter74, do you want to do this?


I don't know.... I've never done 3D


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I don't know.... I've never done 3D


I'm kinda new to this too. Thought It would give me something to do after school, and I've heard that its pretty fun.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Hoytarchery999---- Banned
4)Rory/MO------ Not participating
5)Elite13
6) archerykid12------ Banned
7)Twinsfan 
8) Bow slayer
9)OOPS! I missed.
10) master hunter
11)Ignition kid 
12)noah2016 
13)12ringbuster 
14)oldglory42 
15)NocBuster
16)8pt~bowhunter 
17)thrill seeker---- Said he's not sure
18)gobbler crazy
19)chaseingmuleys

im in


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Count me in. Can someone please send me some details via private message now though? Not sure on how this is going to work didn't really read the details. I have 3D shoots every Friday night here though... pm me please.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> 1)PA3-DArcher4
> 2)ChaseBaker
> 3)Hoytarchery999
> 4)Rory/MO
> ...




Can we Add just one more 
3-D is my passion


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

We should put the rules up so i can see if I can do this or not cuz its way past dark when I get done with work but i should beable to do it on my day off.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I don't know.... I've never done 3D


man its a lot of fun! you should try it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

1)PA3-DArcher4
2)ChaseBaker 
3)Elite13
4)Twinsfan 
5)Bow slayer
6)OOPS! I missed.
7) master hunter
8)Ignition kid 
9)noah2016 
10)12ringbuster 
11)oldglory42 
12)NocBuster
13)8pt~bowhunter 
14)thrill seeker
15)gobbler crazy
16)chaseingmuleys
17)2Wyoming
18)Zach Harmon

If I forgot anyone just add yourself. 2 MORE SPOTS!!!!!


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

somone needs to pair up the teams and get the rules going.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just PM'ed Chase and asked him if he could please post some rules, so there comin!!!


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

ok cool.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice glad to see the rules are coming. Dates will hopefully be posted as well, correct? This should be fun!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> man its a lot of fun! you should try it.


Well, i'm not too sure on what to do or how to do it.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Rules :noidea:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Zach_Harmon said:


> Rules :noidea:


ditto


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

zach_harmon said:


> rules :noidea:


+2


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

if you read my other thread, It says Im a little too busy to be in charge of this.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> if you read my other thread, It says Im a little too busy to be in charge of this.


Zach Harmon is taking over folks everything is going to be ok!


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok now all we need is to know how this is going to work and our team mate.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are the teams:

Team #1:
18)Zach Harmon
1)PA3-DArcher4

Team #2:
17)2Wyoming
2)ChaseBaker 

Team #3:
16)chaseingmuleys
3)Elite13

Team #4:
15)gobbler crazy
4)Twinsfan 

Team #5:
14)thrill seeker
5)Bow slayer

Team #6:
13)8pt~bowhunter 
6)OOPS! I missed.

Team #7:
12)NocBuster
7) master hunter

Team #8:
11)oldglory42 
8)Ignition kid 

Team #9:
9)noah2016 
10)12ringbuster 


Those are the teams. Rules coming shortly. Everyone CONTACT your partner. Thanks.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ok i am 100% confused. y ar there teams? do u add the 2 peoples scores up and that is your total for the day or wat?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

master hunter said:


> ok i am 100% confused. y ar there teams? do u add the 2 peoples scores up and that is your total for the day or wat?


thats basically It :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Ummm, you missed me - post 14.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> thats basically It :thumbs_up:


so if i shot a 295 out of 300 and my partner shot a 280 out of 300 then our score for the day would be 575.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

well maybe it mite go by percentage

u shoot 150/300=50%(50 points)
he shoots 200/300=66%(66 points)
grand total:116


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

umm i'm not a math wizz by any means but isnt 150 from 200 75% making it a total of 141 
I'm just saying just little confused anyway


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> umm i'm not a math wizz by any means but isnt 150 from 200 75% making it a total of 141
> I'm just saying just little confused anyway


sorry...supposed to say 150/300. I fixed it, though


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey my first shoot is going to be this Tuesday. So i will post my score after tuesday night.

P.S. what is my partner only shoots say 3 times but i shoot 8??


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Zach_Harmon said:


> Nice glad to see the rules are coming. Dates will hopefully be posted as well, correct? This should be fun!


sent you a pm zach thanks


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

If someone doesnt have any rules and how we are going to do this by tonight then somone else should take over.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok i sent my partner a message 2 days ago and he/she hasnt responded.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

what i would do is just go with combined over all score. just use IBO rules. X=11 10=10 8=8 and body=5.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

for me bullseye is 12


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

ok i think we should eliminate the whole team idea and do it like this. We take the percentage of you total shoots starting now untill the end of febuary or march. Example say i shoot 10 times totaling a posible 3000 points. so i take my total points. Say 2750 so my total would be 91% so that way it works for everyone wether the shoot once our 50 times.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

end in febuary or march????? I dont start 3-D till March! what you said about scoring is a good idea.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> end in febuary or march????? I dont start 3-D till March! what you said about scoring is a good idea.


wow thats a litlle diffrent then here. I start my first shoot tommorow in Mount Joy and my last shoot is usally somewhere around the end of march and i mite get one or two in april.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just don't see this being able to work out! 

But anyways back to discussion here in Ohio I have 3D shoots EVERY weekend all year long. During the winter they are indoor which is sweet. Then the first outdoor starts in Febuary and last one is in the middle of October.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im in


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ya this is not organized enough i am out. sorry guys


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

why don't we ditch this idea and I'll start a thread and we'll just post our scores. Just for fun.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> why don't we ditch this idea and I'll start a thread and we'll just post our scores. Just for fun.


sounds good. how will we do it?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ya just post ur score. thats it


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> ya just post ur score. thats it


do we shoot every day or just wen ever u want


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

master hunter said:


> do we shoot every day or just wen ever u want


its just for fun just post the scores when u shoot them


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Shot a 256 outa 275 moday night at a shoot in Mount Joy.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> its just for fun just post the scores when u shoot them


k sounds good ar u going to make a new thread for it?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

master hunter said:


> k sounds good ar u going to make a new thread for it?


Its called Bow 
shoot Scores


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

k sweet


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

*I have 2 interested in this*

Both of my boys would be very interested in this.. 1 is 15 and shoots youth, and the other is 10 and shoots cub.. Let me know if they might be eligible for what you have going on here.. 

Grant Lewis is 15
Mason Finnell is 10

Both have already shot a couple tourneys with Dad so far this year.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry man, not doin this any more


----------

